# Shakedown Trip



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, after all the mods in the past couple of weeks, it is now time to try things out. The weather here (NE NC) is supposed to be in the 70's this weekend so we are goin' to the beach. We'll find out just how much junk,,,I mean stuff the Roo will hold. Cape Hatteras here we come!!!!!!!!
Pics to follow
david


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Enjoy the trip beachbum. Weather like this weekend is why I love living in NC.

I can tell from that mods that you have shown that you have been very busy. Relax and have a great time.

Paul


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time and a safe trip

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Have fun...and be safe. I still have a bit of snow on the ground, but if the weather continues as it has been, I imagine most of it will be gone by the time the weekend is over.

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Beachbum









Have a great time








Now you get to enjoy all those mods you've been working on.
I can't wait for an outside shower report and some photos


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great weekend, David!








Be sure to let us know how it all goes (and how much you can get in a 'Roo!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

AH, HATTERAS!!!









AH, CAMPING!!!









Have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeahhhh!!!
We made it ti the beach with no problems. There is no one here Just the way we like it, deserted. In a month or so, it will be crowded. We have a WiFi connnection. I forggot the USB cable for the camera, so no pictures til we get home. I am now getting ready to watch the ball games while listeneing to the sound of the ocean just over the dune. Life is great!!
david


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

It doesn't get much better than that!









Are you somewhere around Croatan/Nags Head? I used to surf out there, once in a while.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Scrib said:


> It doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we go through Nags Head on the way to Hatteras. Hatteras is about 35 miles south. I've been surfing northeastern NC since the late 60's. Got a new long board last year. That is why we got the "roo, to carry all the beach stuff. Since this is a shakedown trip (and the water temp is mid-40's and my age is now mid 50's), I did not bring my boards or wet suit. And guess what, very nice glassy 5 ft swell. I hope the water warms up soon!! We are staying a a small private cg called Ocean Waves, in a little village called Waves.
Anyway, everything on the Roo is working correctly. Put the awning out this morning and there is not the issue of the door rubbing when opened. We got the middle support and I am glad I spent the money for that.
Later
david


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I am now getting ready to watch the ball games while listeneing to the sound of the ocean just over the dune. Life is great


Man, I'd love to be doing the same thing! Have a great weekend!

Mark


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Here are the pics of the Shakedown Trip. Everything worked correctly and we had no major problems. We are "Happy Campers".
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...s/First%20Trip/
david


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

How was the campground? We have been wanting to go the OBX but are concerned the kids would be bored. As long as the campground has a pool and games they might be o.k.---we always go to Myrtle and want to try something new=========


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Great pics! Your garage kinda, uh...looks like my garage at home


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Really nice photos David,

Glad you had a great trip and that all went well. Nice screen room!
I see also that you have the nice non skid on your ramp that ours is lacking...I still can't figure out what happened there.

Gotta love that garage area huh? Nothing has to get left behind...and I'm impressed that you actually tie things down









I have to ask what the grey rod holder looking things are on the front of your truck?

Welcome home,


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

kmcfetters said:


> Great pics! Your garage kinda, uh...looks like my garage at home


Yeah, I now what you mean. All that stuff used to be in my house garage. Now that it is in the Roo garage, we are always ready to go and the house garage is is a little roomier. I don't think there really is a way to make that kind of junk look neat. I know where stuff is though, so that's what's important, right??.
Were you airborne or a skydiver or both??
david


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

82nd Airborne for a few years. One of my greatest memories is surfing hurricane Bob at Hatteras in 1991. I almost died, but it was still lots of fun!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Really nice photos David,
> 
> Glad you had a great trip and that all went well. Nice screen room!
> I see also that you have the nice non skid on your ramp that ours is lacking...I still can't figure out what happened there.
> ...


The outside shower is really neat. No sandy feet in the Roo.








Yeah, securing cargo is one of my "gotta do's". With only 4 tie down points, lines run all over the place. I will install more tie downs so things are a little easier to secure. Those grey rod holder things are just that, fishing rod holders. We can drive on the beach, so the rods go in the holders for easier transport and accessability. I posted another picture so you can see.
We have mosquitos the size of small planes, so the screen room is a must during the summer. We've had one with both of the pop ups and I don't think it is too much trouble to set up. It provide additional living space as well. Did you see those beach houses behind the campground? The one closest to where we were rents for 5K a WEEK during the season!!
Thanks
david


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like you had a great weekend.. We have the same roo and cant wait to take it out. We are hoping to get out soon.. nice pics.. We too camped at hatteras years ago with the kids and they were BORED out of their minds.. we ended up leaving a day early.. I would always look for campgrounds after that that had things for the kids to do. Now it is just dh and I so this would be perfect.


----------

